# This is impossible!!!



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

Well, all of the sudden I ran into about 4 different ladies all at once after being on quite a dry spell....:smthumbup:

But....I've come to the very sad conclusion that dating while single with a child and a demanding career is darn near impossible. I am swamped for the next two weeks. Do I just keep texting/chatting with these ladies? Seems like our schedules don't line up very well. The two nights I'm free none of them are but then I'm booked solid all next week and weekend. Best I can do is schedule a quick date for a week from Sunday. 

My point is, this is just one date I can manage to scrounge up. I look at what my schedule is going to be like and I can't even begin to figure out how I can add a lady into my life. Grrrrrrr.....

Emotionally, I am ready to date. Definitely. But....How do you people with children do it? Give me some ideas here, folks.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey Paradise. We gotta get our priorities in life turned around and unbusy ourself a bit for some fun out there.

It might take 6mths but a lot of people these days are way too busy and it traps us but 1/2 of it just bs we've roped our self into l found.
like l went on for yrs thinking when l get time but l didn't have a life. lt would've actually done my marriage good if l did a few of my hobbies.

Well , now l'm single , have my d 30 or 40% of the time . l work from home , often wk ends. So up until 6mths ago l was still saying that. 
Then l thought no more so l try to can all the crap and do a few things and l'm really making progress. lifes changing a lot to and l'm getting better at it as l go.
But seeing someone new , l know . l have my girl most wk ends, l go see her wed nights . So l'm wondering to but hey , when someone comes along or l wanna start getting out more l'm gonna make damn sure l cut out more of the unimportant crap we trap ourselves into and get my [email protected] straight you know, working on it now.

Maybe you can too , good luck.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Where did you run into these ladies? 
I dont want to go bar hopping..


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Your child custody arrangements aren't very evenly split?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

PBear said:


> Your child custody arrangements aren't very evenly split?
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


HAHAHAHAHAHA.... (sorry i know it isnt funny irl but it cracked me up, as a single mom who has the child all the time but every other weekend.) 

For me I usually wont date more than 2 at a time for those reasons or i narrow it down quickly... i am also usually booked in advance for my free every other weekend...

I often try to do first lunch dates during the work week, I also am straight up with the guys saying that I dont have a lot of free time but I am interested in them. Once I find once i like, initially I only see them once a week ( one night on my free weekend and one night with a babysitter)


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

Shoo, met one on NYE, one a friend set me up with, one at the grocery store (lol), and I actually have an account on POF that I never use but decided to e-mail a few ladies last week. Just kind of weird that it all happened at once. 

It is true, right now I work A LOT! And, until I get my house purchased this summer then I will probably continue to do so. I just hate all of the darn texting back and forth. Had all 4 of them texting me two nights ago and it was getting darn confusing! lol

I agree I need to make it a priority if that is really what I want. I know after last semester of teaching that I need to find some sort of balance. It is busy, busy all the time and I'm still behind. Teachers don't make enough money to work this hard! I'm hoping it will be a bit better next year after having gone through teaching what I currently am. Maybe I'll have some more free time.


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

I agree paradise. I have my D all the time minus the on day a week her mom takes her, so I'm working with my sister on a kid trade off one night a week so that I can do my thing one night and then they can leave theirs with me so they can have date night another night. If family isn't an option get a sitter to give yourself a free night a week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

Drop the ones on POF _for definite _if you've got other options. You don't know where they've been.

I'd try the grocery store one, but that's just me.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I think it's pretty simple to explain your schedule. I'm in the same boat. I won't even hire a sitter or leave my daughter alone now that she's older for a date until they become important enough for me to give up that time with my daughter because I only get two weekends with HER, too. So to date those nights means I give up bonding and movie nights, etc. with her.

If, generally speaking, most women have primary custody and you're dating single moms, you will find they have similar restrictions and they will understand. Because I didn't have my daughter until 30/almost 31, I find most men who are just a couple years older than I, often are empty nesters and they want to date ALL THE TIME. I cannot meet on a random week night - I have dinner and homework to deal with. I cannot go out every weekend - I have mother/daughter time. Finding a man with enough interest to be patient enough for an every-other-weekend dating schedule initially or the occasional lunch, etc. is very difficult. I think it will actually be easier as I get a little older because in 3.5 years kiddo will be in college.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Paradise said:


> Well, all of the sudden I ran into about 4 different ladies all at once after being on quite a dry spell....:smthumbup:
> 
> But....I've come to the very sad conclusion that dating while single with a child and a demanding career is darn near impossible. I am swamped for the next two weeks. Do I just keep texting/chatting with these ladies? Seems like our schedules don't line up very well. The two nights I'm free none of them are but then I'm booked solid all next week and weekend. Best I can do is schedule a quick date for a week from Sunday.
> 
> ...


I'm going through the very same experience and I also have a POF profile. I've been on it off and on over the last 3 years.
I find that you meet all kinds with varying degrees of success and predictable failure.
More importantly, for me it usually happens in clusters. I'll go through times where I simply give up and suddenly I'll have 4 - 6 women interested in me.....basically a cluster***** of interest!

This week for example I'm in the Netherlands traveling and upon my return next week I have 4 dates lined up! It's totally weird how it happens. 

When you're looking it never happens and when you simply shrug and move on suddenly everybody wants to have a drink with you.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Sandfly said:


> Drop the ones on POF _for definite _if you've got other options. You don't know where they've been.
> 
> I'd try the grocery store one, but that's just me.


Are people on POF considered questionable? Of just looking to hook up?

I'm totally serious - haven't really explored the online options, excepts for an OKC account I tried out (it was a bust) a little while ago, and since shut down.


----------



## Mo42 (Jul 25, 2013)

I think the poster was referring to the fact that they were online possibilities rather than the others who he met through friends and in person at grocery store. 

I do not think it was in reference to that website specifically.


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

This thread got a lot shorter in the last few minutes! lol....

Good times!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Yep I saw that. Interesting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

What did I miss before it was shortened?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes what did we miss?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

yea what happened?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> What did I miss before it was shortened?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Jelly, don't think you missed anything. I went to reply to your post and the next thing I knew it was gone! lol


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

Guess who had a date tonight? That's right! This guy!


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

Awesome!!....details please.


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

jpr said:


> Awesome!!....details please.


It was a nice evening spent with an adult of the opposite sex. And then 2 am came and I figured I should get home. 

Here's to hoping one of my goals for the new year is accomplished soon!!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Paradise said:


> It was a nice evening spent with an adult of the opposite sex. *And then 2 am came and I figured I should get home.
> *
> *Here's to hoping one of my goals for the new year is accomplished soon!!!*! :smthumbup:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

So nice to hear ya had a good time


----------

